# A couple group pics for you



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Meet up with Rufus330Ci today to chat. His car is awesome, although it pains me to say that since it is the same as Alee's well it doesn't have Nav, sunscreen or *STEP*:tsk:

I took these few shots, but look for his as his camera was far better than mine See if you can figure out which car belongs to the older married guy:eeps:



















and my favorite, my car in his reflection:thumbup:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Man Phil you are a quick man to get pics out we just left the mall less then 38 minutes ago  You must have a sweet setup at work  

After I get some lunch I'll post some of my pics!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Man Phil you are a quick man to get pics out we just left the mall less then 38 minutes ago  You must have a sweet setup at work
> 
> After I get some lunch I'll post some of my pics! *


Uh 38 minutes..........pretty accurate:thumbup:

USB cable always at the ready


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I took some of your advice and actually took the long way home  Its hard to get out of that thing when you start driving it?!?! I stopped at 7-11 down in hummelstown and there was this older gentleman with a white truck inside paying for his chew and milk (what a combo) he looked at me funny like are you too good or something, I threw my cream bmw hat on after I left and I had my bmw shirt on :angel: well anyways he sticks around till I paid and start going out the door when I heard him "Those damn kids, where do think that kid got the money for that", I see them both looking outside as I get in the car. I just smiled and pulled out


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Phil - are your front windows not as dark as the rest of your car..? Maybe it's just the lighting or this POS monitor I'm looking at... :dunno:


----------



## LDPosse (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Phil, those are some sweet pics, I can almost see my car there in the background!   

Seriously tho, that's a nice ride you've got there!

Now rufus, how much longer is it gunna take for you to get your pics up?

Later!
Scott


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

LDPosse said:


> *Hey Phil, those are some sweet pics, I can almost see my car there in the background!
> 
> Seriously tho, that's a nice ride you've got there!
> 
> ...


:lmao:

I can see part of your car there:bigpimp:

Nice chatting with you and look forward to doing it again


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris330ci said:


> *Phil - are your front windows not as dark as the rest of your car..? Maybe it's just the lighting or this POS monitor I'm looking at... :dunno: *


No it's not your monitor

Took front tint off already The Mrs. flipped when she saw the front done, worried about police, etc. on the few times she would be driving.:banghead:

The funny thing (if there is one) is that a police acquaintance told me unless you're being a weenie or the cop is in a bad mood there is little chance of getting any guff.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Sorry for the delay guys! I'll post my pictures as soon as I'm done with my neighbors computer format :thumbup: Nice to see you signup scott


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

#1


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

#2


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

#3


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

#4 - Last one!


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Sorry about the repeats


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Lookin' good :thumbup:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Took front tint off already The Mrs. flipped when she saw the front done, worried about police, etc. on the few times she would be driving.:banghead: *


I'm learning something. In a pre-marriage relationship, you are considered "whipped" if your girlfriend orders you around and you actually obey. But when you're married, that's just a basic rule.

My ring finger is staying open as long as it can. :bigpimp:

Sorry for that little insight into another teenager's learning experience. :angel:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking good Phil! :thumbup:

How's that "hiss"?


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Took front tint off already The Mrs. flipped when she saw the front done, worried about police, etc. on the few times she would be driving.:banghead:
> *


Oh Boy Phill.... Is this what Mrs. Phill did to ya?

:bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Looking good Phil! :thumbup:
> 
> How's that "hiss"?  *


Running good:thumbup:

You get a lot of echo from it within the cabin, even the non-car Mrs. notices it and is  as to why it doesn't "bother" me So I played the other tune for her, you know the one at ~ 5000 rpms:bigpimp: She gave me on of these

Oh well, as you know, we do a lot for love


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> Oh Boy Phill.... Is this what Mrs. Phill did to ya?
> 
> ...


YES Josh you hit the nail on the head


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> I'm learning something. In a pre-marriage relationship, you are considered "whipped" if your girlfriend orders you around and you actually obey. But when you're married, that's just a basic rule.
> 
> ...


I'd say you are learning well on this topic


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> YES Josh you hit the nail on the head *


I know how it feels....

Rufus's car is Topaz right? Looked like it in the pics, but sometimes Orient can play tricks on you. In any case both cars look great


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> I'm learning something. In a pre-marriage relationship, you are considered "whipped" if your girlfriend orders you around and you actually obey. But when you're married, that's just a basic rule.
> 
> ...


That's a lesson to learn early. If I were you, I'd cut off the ring finger on your left hand now...

As for why we do these things. A man's got to eat, sleep and (well you know), and none of that happens if the missus isn't happy:dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> I know how it feels....
> 
> Rufus's car is Topaz right? Looked like it in the pics, but sometimes Orient can play tricks on you. In any case both cars look great *


Yes it's Topaz. I thought of that as soon as I typed the thing about Al:banghead: But hey blue is blue But the main point was that it was stick


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> That's a lesson to learn early. If I were you, I'd cut off the ring finger on your left hand now...
> 
> As for why we do these things. A man's got to eat, sleep and (well you know), and none of that happens if the missus isn't happy:dunno: *


At times it is like having a second full time job:eeps:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Not to change the subject BUT I ended up driving up to lancaster last night to put some more breakin miles on my car 
I'm not up to 306miles. Only 944 to go haha. I wanna get this thing broken in before the "Covered Bridge Tour"


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Not to change the subject BUT I ended up driving up to lancaster last night to put some more breakin miles on my car
> I'm not up to 306miles. Only 944 to go haha. I wanna get this thing broken in before the "Covered Bridge Tour" *


Woo hoo you dare devil you the whole way to Lancaster and back:yikes: j/k

I'm at the beach this weekend but if you bring your car by next week I'll help you get to 1200 really fast:bigpimp:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

This is just to get the car to 1250 miles  After I hit that I'm going back to 100 miles a week haha j/k


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Not only was I the one to posted the last reply in this thread, but this is the most recent thread in the Bimmer Showroom?!?!?! and that was 3 days ago! Where is everyone? I see I'm going to have to have some pics for this weekend :thumbup:


----------

